# could sleeping position hurt/crush the baby?



## dsbeH

when i lie on my side now, i can often feel myself ontop of the baby and just cant seem to get comfortable. should i be concerned about hurting the baby or are they protected no matter how we sleep?


----------



## Leafy

i wonder this, no matter what side i lie on my bump hurts and is uncomfortable and i worry she's getting squashed!


----------



## Donna_barnes

I worry about this too!!! X


----------



## KeriEloise

i worry but i know also that my LO is perfectly safe in there even if u do squish them slightly :) the only thing id be weary of is if youre on your back as i know this can sometimes cut off the air supply a little... but even that is rare xx


----------



## anita665

If it hurts you then it may hurt baby but baby is still well protected. Being uncomfortable and feeling baby wriggling around is normal. They adjust their position as we adjust ours. Mine gives a wriggle every time I turn over in bed.

Unless you're attempting to lay completely on your stomach I don't think you'd do any harm. I still lay somewhat angled onto my stomach with one leg tucked up to take the pressure off.


----------



## Seity

I sleep on my belly and it's super comfy. Midwife said it's fine. I did the same last pregnancy. Sometimes on my side, I can feel a body part sticking out and if I shift a little or prod the baby. I can get him to move a little, so we're both more comfortable.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I sleep on my left or right side and stick a pillow under my belly.


----------



## sevenofnine

Seity said:


> I sleep on my belly and it's super comfy. Midwife said it's fine. I did the same last pregnancy. Sometimes on my side, I can feel a body part sticking out and if I shift a little or prod the baby. I can get him to move a little, so we're both more comfortable.

I do this too! :haha:

Usually she'll move to where she's comfy when I switch positions, so it seems like all is fine!


----------



## 20something

I asked the MW about this last week, as i lay on my side but partly on my bump too, and bubs always seems to wriggle when i do this, so i was worried he/she was protesting due to being squished....she said there is loads of fluid in there so baby cant get squashed, and not to worry! I also asked about back lying and she said if I dont get short of breath it should be ok.


----------



## x0xnatashax0x

ill just stick a pillow under my belly sometimes, but mostly if i lay on my left i feel super cosy


----------



## lemongrass

I have a pillow on either side of me so that I can tuck it under my bump no matter which side I lie on- my husband is running out of room in bed! I find my bump feels uncomfortable if it isn't supported but if I have the pillow there I'm all good. Feather pillows are great for this because they really mold to the bump!


----------



## detterose

anita665 said:


> If it hurts you then it may hurt baby but baby is still well protected. Being uncomfortable and feeling baby wriggling around is normal. They adjust their position as we adjust ours. Mine gives a wriggle every time I turn over in bed.
> 
> Unless you're attempting to lay completely on your stomach I don't think you'd do any harm. I still lay somewhat angled onto my stomach with one leg tucked up to take the pressure off.

That's exactly how I sleep and I always wondered if it were still safe, but it's the only way I can get any sleep.


----------



## chattyB

I found that sleeping on my side using a body pillow wrapped around me (top of it under my head, rest of it against my back to stop me rolling onto my back), a wedge pillow under my bump and a pillow between my knees is supremely comfortable .... I sleep like a baby!. If someone asked me what my "best pregnancy buy" would be, my tummy wedge pillow would be right up there on the list.


----------



## Cat lady

I tend to sleep on my side, slightly leaning forward with my top knee out to stop me rolling completely forward. I then have a pillow going under my belly down to under my knee with a second pillow on top under my knee so I am really propped up.
xxx


----------



## dollyemi

I'm a side sleeper too, I prefer the recovery position but recently baby has been giving me a prod to tell me to move back to my side!! Had it again this morning, brought my knee forward and felt an angry hand telling me no!! Got my pregnancy pillow and three others to wedge me in position, problem is, I get comfy and then need to get up for a wee!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Cat lady said:


> I tend to sleep on my side, slightly leaning forward with my top knee out to stop me rolling completely forward. I then have a pillow going under my belly down to under my knee with a second pillow on top under my knee so I am really propped up.
> xxx

same x


----------



## icklemonster

I was always a stomach sleeper before getting pregnant, so I still try to lay on my side but slightly on my stomach. I don't think girlbean likes it now though as she has learnt to attack my bladder which makes me get up and go loo and change position lol. As she is back-to-back I have tried making a bednest with a hole in for bump to lay on my belly but so far not really working as can't seem to get comfy :( xxx


----------



## babyerin

I used to be a tummy sleeper and wow do I miss it. I just can't get comfy now..not long to go


----------



## Emmyjean

I think in most cases (not just in pregnancy, also in normal situations, ha) your body will let you know if something you're doing is a no-no. My doctor says to just lay however is best for me to be comfy and get some z's, because it's hard enough. He said if there was a problem of any kind, my body would move me on its own or I'd wake up with a problem (pins/needles, shortness of breath, crushed bladder, heartburn or what have you).


----------

